# Velvet Mesquite from Jerry



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2020)

@Nubsnstubs was nice enough to send me this piece of velvet mesquite a year ago. I had intended to turn it right after getting it but life got in the way. 

I started to turn this from the inside out to try and save some of the small burl figure in what would have been the bowl bottom, but decided to turn it around and keep the live edge on the rim instead. 



 



 

Sprayed with water prior to finish sanding.



 



 

Will finish sanding tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65 (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice looking bowl!

What is "velvet" mesquite? A different species, or just different figure?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2020)

Agree. Nice looking bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2020)

trc65 said:


> What is "velvet" mesquite? A different species, or just different figure?


I have to defer to the Arizona based guys, @Nubsnstubs and @barry richardson. All I can say is that is where this piece came from along with one other I got from Barry. Ain’t from any Texicans.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 2, 2020)

Very nice bowl. How big is that? It looks huge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 2, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> @Nubsnstubs was nice enough to send me this piece of velvet mesquite a year ago. I had intended to turn it right after getting it but life got in the way.
> 
> I started to turn this from the inside out to try and save some of the small burl figure in what would have been the bowl bottom, but decided to turn it around and keep the live edge on the rim instead.
> 
> ...


Looking great!!! I like the form and natural edge - they work well together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Very nice bowl. How big is that? It looks huge.


‘Bout 10 inches.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice bowl Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 2, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Nice looking bowl!
> 
> What is "velvet" mesquite? A different species, or just different figure?


Tim, Velvet Mesquite our local Native Mesquite tree. It is identified by the purple streaks on the flat bean pods in the summer. The Indians here still make flour from the pods. 
Some will have thorns that make you bleed just by seeing them, and others won't have a single thorn. I've never seen any other Mesquites in the wild other than the Velvet Mesquites. Around town you'll find about 10 varieties that have South American names. I don't recall finding any Honey Mesquites in the desert, but that doesn't mean they aren't there.......... Jerry (in Tuscon)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 2, 2020)

Tom, you're doing that piece of wood justice. Too bad you took out the burl. Next time you get a piece like that, try to core out the center with a parting tool. Just start near the edge, and position the tool at such an angle that you can retrieve at least a 3" thick piece just shy of the original OD. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 2, 2020)

nice bowl, mesquite is a beautiful wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2020)

Jerry, I thought about that burl area in the center and how best to work it. Maybe shoulda considered coring but didn’t. I did stop frequently to look at what was there and there wasn’t much figure turned off. There was a bit of burl on the edge and that small bit of figure can be seen in the bottom picture. 

By the way, thanks very much for this wood.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 2, 2020)

Turned out great Tom! Looks like part is natural edge and part not, did you not want on area sticking up too high on the rim?


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2020)

Humm, good question, Barry. I don’t have a good answer for that. Just kinda the way I turned it. Part of it was just getting it balanced on the lathe.


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 3, 2020)

very beautiful!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 14, 2020)

Finally got some finish on Jerrys’ Velvet Mesquite. TY Oil and buffed with carnauba wax.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 14, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Finally got some finish on Jerrys’ Velvet Mesquite. TY Oil and buffed with carnauba wax.
> 
> View attachment 182132
> 
> ...


That's a downright sassy job you did on that piece of firewood, Tom. Want another, but different species? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 14, 2020)

H_ll yes, Jerry. I’d love to have more of your firewood.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 14, 2020)

PS, I too have firewood if you are interested.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 14, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> PS, I too have firewood if you are interested.


Thanks for the offer, Tom, but I have enough lying around to have my 1 1/2 acre property condemned as a fire hazard. I'd rather get rid of it faster than I bring it in, but I'm losing that battle.........Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Thanks for the offer, Tom, but I have enough lying around to have my 1 1/2 acre property condemned as a fire hazard. I'd rather get rid of it faster than I bring it in, but I'm losing that battle.........Jerry (in Tucson)


Next time I'm passing through Tucson I would like to stop and see your stash! You make it sound awfully inviting! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 14, 2020)

Happy to help with that.


----------

